# Saskatchewan Hunting



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

HI Everyone

I am looking for hunting partners in Saskatchewan for Oct. I have been out every day and have shot my limit almost every day as well, but would like to have people to hunt with. I have all the equiptment, upwards of 5-600 snow decoys, including 250 FB Dakotas, trailer ect ect, just need a few more guys.

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Where abouts in Sk are you?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

nemitz said:


> Where abouts in Sk are you?


X 2


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Im in the Barber Lake, Luck Lake area about an hour and 15 mins SW of Stoon.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

HardcoreSnow said:


> Im in the Barber Lake, Luck Lake area about an hour and 15 mins SW of Stoon.


That is usually a zoo down that area in the fall... how is getting land access?? Lots of pressure?


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Getting land access is not hard, I grew up there and know everyone and have never had a problem. As far as hunting pressure, well I can count on one hand how many hunters I have seen/heard over the last couple years when I was out. Almost everyone who hunts, especially around the Barber area do not hunt anymore so it is just the odd person on weekends and during the week. The area I hunt there are pretty much no hunters other than myself and I am out everyday either spotting or hunting. I think this year I have seen maybe 6 guys, and 5 of them were friends hunting on our land with me. There might be a little more traffic around Luck but I dont hunt over there much because I can drive 5 mins from my farm and have 2 or 3 fields covered in birds so I stick close to home or go up to Barber, even there I dont see anyone hardly ever anymore which is nice cause when I was a kid it was a fight to find a spot to hunt there, now there is next to no one except the odd weekender or local on weekends.

So I guess needless to say, there are wayyyyyy too many birds and noone hunting them, at any given time there are 5-6 fields in my area covered in geese and maybe only 1 or 2 are being hunted, if that, the other hunters just pass shoot if there are any around. But if you go over by Dinsmore, it is a diff story, from what I hear from friends it is a nuthouse over that way.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

you will have plenty of company now.


----------



## DavidJ123 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody from the states go up to Quill Lakes and hunt snows this year? Curious to how you did-I couldn't make it


----------



## tikka300 (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Hardcoresnow are you nuts? Or are you from somewhere else and trying to send guys to the Luck Lake area? I know a number of guys who hunt in the areas you described and, either way not cool posting up specific areas on the interweb for every cyber scouter...


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Why is that? I guess Im not allowed to hunt with people or keep the birds off my crops and the crops of local farmers. Tell ya what, you pay me and the other farmers for the thousands of dollars in damages and lost crops that are caused by the birds that nobody hunts, because crop insurance sure doesnt pay it all, it is also VERY good for the local buisnesses. If you think a few guys that might come hunt in a area this size is going to affect other hunters you are sadly mistaken.

So by your logic, I can not network or find people to hunt with, farmers need to lose income and buisness arent allowed to grow thier profits for a couple months because someone not even from the area where I grew up and lived my whole life doesnt like the fact the other guys might come and hunt for a week or a few days when you or your friends may or may not be here. If you are an outfitter or work for one and are ****** off, I really dont give a damn. I refer guys to a friend who is an outfitter in my area and if I cant hunt on a field I pass the info on to him, I dont profit from anything or take buisness away from anyone, nor do I want to, just looking for people to hunt with and have a good time. Give your head a shake.

:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## Cinch... (Nov 14, 2011)

No need to shake my head though you may want to give your own a shake as you have made some pretty wild assumptions. I don't give a damn who you hunt with or what you do to keep birds off your crops, I never said otherwise. Crop insurance will and does pay 100% of waterfowl crop damage compensation in SK (80% from NAWMP/20% from SK Ag). No question hunters contribute $ to small town economies, again I never said otherwise. As far as outfitters in SK, I wish SERM would get rid of the whole lot. As soon as $$$ becomes involved people make bad decisions when motivated by greed.

Let me say again what I said earlier, you must be crazy if you want to ruin the good thing you have going by advertising your hot spots on the interweb for all the cyberscouters. Just like many of the NoDak boys on here I have seen first hand what happens when people open their mouths and give up a good thing. Ironically, we hunted Dinsmore for years and enjoyed low pressure and easy access. Then about 5 years ago word got out how good it is (was) and it quickly became the goat rodeo it is today.


----------

